# bat-Datei über Firefox ausführen



## schwumdi (14. Dez 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier in dieser Rubrik mit meinem Beitrag richtig bin. Ich habe da ein Problem welches ich schon seit Tagen versuche zu lösen. Google und diverse Foren konnten mir bis jetzt nicht helfen.

Momentan habe ich eine kleine Intranetseite über die ich einen Link (gebastelt durch verschiedene Ldap Abfragen) bekomme, den ich dann markiere, kopiere und unter Start -> Ausführen wieder einfüge. Damit starte ich einen Remotezugriff auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk.

Meine Aufgabe nun ist dieses per Klick auf einen Button oder den Link zu automatisieren.

Mit dem Internet Explorer bekomme ich das auch über Java und einen Aufruf eines ActiveX Elements hin.

```
<script type="text/javascript">
    var wshell new ActiveXObject("WScript.Shell");
    var befehl "C:\beispiel.exe";
    wshell.run(befehl)
</script>
```


Ich würde das Ganze aber gerne über den Firefox verwirklichen. Seht ihr da irgendeine Möglichkeit?
Solltet ihr noch weitere Informationen brauchen liefere ich die natürlich gerne nach.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2012)

> ich hoffe, dass ich hier in dieser Rubrik mit meinem Beitrag richtig bin.


Leider nicht 
Du hast hier ein Javascript Problem. Dies hier ist aber ein Java Forum. Die beiden haben nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## faetzminator (14. Dez 2012)

Auch wenn mir der Sinn des ganzen irgendwie nicht klar ist, google doch einfach mal nach dem Thema, da kriegst du genug antworten wie z.B.:
security - Execute a batch script from Firefox - Stack Overflow


----------



## schwumdi (14. Dez 2012)

Danke erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten. Na da habe ich mir ja mal nen Schnitzer erlaubt und Java mit Javaskript verwechelt. :shock: Asche über mein Haupt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir verzeihen.

Ich denke aber trotzdem, dass ich vielleicht doch gar nicht so falsch bei euch bin, da ich mit Javaskript leider nicht weiter komme und dieses über den firefox wohl auch nicht klappen wird.

Wie sieht es denn mit Java aus? Gibt es denn da eine Lösung, dass ich vielleicht über ein Zertifikat ein Ausführen einer Datei erlauben kann?


----------



## faetzminator (16. Dez 2012)

Ja, signierte Applets können das.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (24. Dez 2012)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Ja, signierte Applets können das.



Auch unsignierte Applets können das! Hängt aber stark von der installierten Javaversion ab.

BSI warnt vor hochkritischer Java-Lücke | heise Security

Im verlinkten Artikel wird auch erklärt wie das funktioniert(e).


----------

